# CWC/Hawthorne 1947 Restore



## Zonkers8382 (Mar 22, 2013)

Bought this bike off CL. Guy said he thought it was pre-war. The Cabe feedback (thanks!) said it was 1947 with Columbia fork. Did not like the paint (blue/red) so it got stripped and powder coated (Yellow/white). Many wrong parts but guy had original crank and skiptooth chainring and rear wheel. Found correct head badge but need screws and correct era Lobdell seat is getting shipped. Until then, I have tried a few temporary seats.Wheels are from my 51 Hornet project until I find matching front wheel.Fenders seem to be added at some point. I forgot the name but they where era correct for high end upgrades. Has a raised 1/2 inch line down center. This is the most comfortable and enjoyable bike I have for everyday riding. Still contemplating finishing off frame with the white accents. Any feedback is welcome!

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Zonkers8382 (Mar 22, 2013)

The last picture in thread was result in listening to PC guy to paint stem chrome. FAILURE! I would never recommend PC chrome. It was fortunately wrong stem anyways.


----------



## jpromo (Mar 22, 2013)

I think burgundy accents would look sharp in the tank insert and frame.

Yeah, spray chrome isn't a valid option if you want something to look like chrome. It actually replicates aluminum or unpolished stainless more closely, but you'll never get any kind of mirror from it. I've used it effectively on chromed plastic parts (Spaceliner parts, Schwinn teardrop reflector), since the finish on those is often beyond ugly 50 years later.


----------



## Zonkers8382 (Mar 22, 2013)

You have me thinking on the burgundy. Thanks for the input! The fender braces were PC chrome but actually turned out great due to the coloring made it look galvinezed. So I kept them.


----------

